# Starting late (28 year old male)



## Locke (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I guess you've heard all sorts of beginners questions already, I hope that you still can take a minute to give some guidance to another. As the title says, I'm a 28 year old male that has recently started thinking about taking up some martial art. I'm in good general shape though not very flexible, and have no previous experience of martial arts training.

The reasons I want to start now are (in order of importance):

* Finding a good way to stay in shape that's more mentally rewarding than the typical gym stuff
* Getting more connected with my own body, feeling I'm in control
* Getting some sort of basic experience of fighting to be able to protect myself (or others) in real life, would a situation demanding it occour.

The biggest question is really how much I'll lag behind starting out this late, I picture a bunch of 18 year old boys with much greater stamina and flexibility as the typical other beginners.

The second is one you've surely heard too often before: "Which one?". I don't think I'd enjoy grappling, I want something lika a more kicking and punching dicipline. Any special suggestions, taking into account all of the above?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2010)

*Welcome!*  First off 28 is really not to late.  My training hall has a strong core group of people training from their early twenties all the way up to sixty.  So if you find a good adult class you will be all set with many people your age.  If you are interested in personal protection I would recommend the Filipino Martial Arts. ie. Arnis, Eskrima or Kali or another art like Krav Maga, Kempo, BJJ, Budo Taijutsu, etc.  Really you cannot go wrong if you find a specialist in a certain system that has good teaching skills.  Enjoy the journey!

Please feel free to check out my blog: The Instinctive Edge to get an idea of different systems out there.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome.
28?? you're a kid! I started at 33. 
Males don't peak until they're 28.
Just work hard do some extra to get yourself in better shape, and i think you'll be surprised at how easy it all goes for you.


----------



## Flea (Feb 6, 2010)

Ditto on the above. 

I only just started last year, and I'm an old fart of 36.  I think a far more relevant question is how dedicated you are once you're in there, and how much you enjoy yourself.  If you're having fun, everything else will fall into place pretty neatly.  If you hate it you'll sabotage yourself every step of the way.  So find a form you'll fall in love with.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 6, 2010)

Locke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I guess you've heard all sorts of beginners questions already, I hope that you still can take a minute to give some guidance to another. As the title says, I'm a 28 year old male that has recently started thinking about taking up some martial art. I'm in good general shape though not very flexible, and have no previous experience of martial arts training.



Not too late by far.  Good time to start, you ought to have some maturity by now.  I started at 47, how's that for a late start?



> The reasons I want to start now are (in order of importance):
> 
> * Finding a good way to stay in shape that's more mentally rewarding than the typical gym stuff
> * Getting more connected with my own body, feeling I'm in control
> * Getting some sort of basic experience of fighting to be able to protect myself (or others) in real life, would a situation demanding it occour.



All good reasons.



> The biggest question is really how much I'll lag behind starting out this late, I picture a bunch of 18 year old boys with much greater stamina and flexibility as the typical other beginners.



Yep, they're there all right.  And I'm sure different training centers vary, but in my dojo, the regular students range in age from 18 to 72, and in experience from less than a year to over 40 years.  All belts, and there are fathers training with their daughters, daughter has a higher belt than daddy.  No problem, you do what you can.



> The second is one you've surely heard too often before: "Which one?". I don't think I'd enjoy grappling, I want something lika a more kicking and punching dicipline. Any special suggestions, taking into account all of the above?



There are lots of stand-up fighting styles.  Take a look at what's in your area if you don't have anything specific in mind already.  Most dojos will let you visit and observe to see if you like what you're seeing, some will let you sign a waiver and try a class or two for free.

I am not wanting to start a fight with my TKD friends, but if you're not that flexible and don't plan to become that way, then I would suggest Karate instead of TKD.  Flexibility is important in both, but in many styles of karate, there are no kicks above the waist (at least not in the style I train in, Isshin-Ryu).  TKD really demands a lot in terms of flexibility.

For what it may be worth - just file it away for future reference - if you're really interested in self-defense training too, at some point you may want to consider some cross-training in something like judo or jiu-jitsu, wrestling, etc.  It's good to know how to fall, and what to do if you happen to find yourself on the ground despite your best efforts.  There are no time-outs in a street fight.  Some forms of karate have a ground game, others don't.

Good luck and welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 6, 2010)

Locke said:


> Hi all, The biggest question is really how much I'll lag behind starting out this late, I picture a bunch of 18 year old boys with much greater stamina and flexibility as the typical other beginners.


I feel you will do just fine. At 28 yrs old you will find that there will be a large degree of focus on your part plus you will be there for all the right reasons. Good luck and keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 6, 2010)

I started at 36.  You'll be just fine.  Brian has listed some good style recommendations, and I would also suggest that you not altogether rule out the option of grappling.  My kenpo school has incorporated some grappling into the curriculum and I was not too eager to learn it because of personal space issues, but I've found that I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 6, 2010)

I started at age 38, and for the same reasons that you did. I tied TKD, but it didn't feel right for my body. I then went to kenpo, and *love* it. With respect to self defense, it is one of the more realistic martial arts out there, more so since my dojo incorporates a lot of boxing and some basic judo and jui juitsu. 

What I recommend is this: use the internet and the Yellow Pages to make a list of all the martial arts schools in your area, encompassing a region where you would be able to make the commute easily 3-4 times a week (even when you're tired or busy). Files the schools under style. Do a *little* research on each style, on this site and others. Then go visit one or two schools under each style, and observe both an advanced class and a beginner's class. Take notes on the following:

- Does the style look like a realistic way of defending oneself? Are you given tools for self-defense immediately, or would you have to study for years before you could fight effectively?

- Does the style seem as if it would work with your body type, level of fitness, strength and flexibility, and personal style of movement? 

- What level if instructor teaches beginners classes? Will it be a black belt every time, including the warm-up period? Or will a 12 year old be leading your class?

- How do the instructors/senseis interact with the students? What is the level of fomality? Are concepts and techniques explained clearly? Are questions encouraged, or are you expected to shut up and absorb?

-Do the classes offered fit in with your schedule? Are there adult-only classes,or would you have to work with a bunch of little sprouts?

- What is the financial investment at each school? Uniform cost, testing fees, "special" classes all cost money in addition to the monthly fee.

- How long has the school ben at its present location? Is it an established business with a reasonable number of paying students?

Don't make any decisions until you have visited all the schools on your list. Review your notes, then go with your gut.

Good luck!


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 6, 2010)

I started MA in september (2009) just after i turned 31. 

There's one shodan (1st degree black belt) in our dojo who's six years younger than I. 

You're not too old believe me.

dont worry too much about it if there is someone younger than you with much more experience (like me and my shodan) Just train.  If he's any kind of a good person, the ones with higher belts will try and make you feel comfortable when you go to their place of training. 

btw my shodan and I have a lot of respect for each other. In case you wished to know.


----------



## sparky12 (Feb 6, 2010)

I started Kung Fu at 42 and am now 64 and in great shape. More flexible than ever. I just wish I had started at your age.
Regards, Don


----------



## Locke (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your encouraging comments! If you're representing the attitude I'll be facing out there in the real world, I'm even more motivated to joining the community.

I'm originally from Sweden but currently live in London, and work in the city. Do you guys have any recommendations when it comes to places to start in London in specific?

Also, as I don't know how long I'll stay here, I want to start something that I can continue with if I go back to Sweden or move somewhere else. Any disciplines I should I stay away from taking this into account?

*Edit:* Stared new thread about places in London: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1265495


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2010)

Locke said:


> Thanks everyone for your encouraging comments! If you're representing the attitude I'll be facing out there in the real world, I'm even more motivated to joining the community.
> 
> I'm originally from Sweden but currently live in London, and work in the city. Do you guys have any recommendations when it comes to places to start in London in specific?
> 
> ...


 

Try London Shoot, they do beginners classes and have the best attitudes around. It's also quite a multi cultural place to train.
Don't be put off by the fact there's many pro fighters there, it's also a place for beginners, they are treated seriously not as a nuisance and the instructors are very knowledgable. they will be able to steer you towards training you will enjoy and stay with. It has the best facilities for miles around.
http://www.londonshootfighters.com/


----------



## Drac (Feb 7, 2010)

28 is NOT old...I didnt get into serious training until my 40's...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2010)

28....:hmm:... how old is my leather jacket

yup you qualify



Locke said:


> The biggest question is really how much I'll lag behind starting out this late, I picture a bunch of 18 year old boys with much greater stamina and flexibility as the typical other beginners.


 
 28..too late...hell I have leather jackets older than you are...:tantrum: NO!!! it is not to late 

You are fine, I started MA much younger than you are but I am much older than you now but I did not start Sanda until I was in my late 40s so no...it is not to late



Locke said:


> The second is one you've surely heard too often before: "Which one?". I don't think I'd enjoy grappling, I want something lika a more kicking and punching dicipline. Any special suggestions, taking into account all of the above?


 
Look here there are lots to choose from. However the best approach, IMO, is to look to what is available in your area, read a little about those that you like first, and go from there


----------



## David43515 (Feb 8, 2010)

You didn`t say what part of Sweden you`re from, so out of curiosity I just did a quick google search for martial art schools in stockholm. I found listings for Karate, TKD, Wing Chun, Muay Thai, Kali, etc. I had friends from Malmo and Boros who used to study jujitsu and kung fu respectively. So I think most of the styles you could find in London could be found in Sweden too if you were to go back. I`ve never been to the UK, but they seem to have quite alot to choose from.


----------



## Franc0 (Feb 9, 2010)

It's never too late to start. I teach street combatives and we train hard and have a student who started at age 55. He's getting ready to turn 60 and is prepping for his instructors rank. 
He told me he recently went to the doctor for a checkup for the 1st time since he started training, and his Dr. told him whatever it is he's doing he should keep it up cause he's in 100% perfect health.
We also happen to have two training groups in Sweden. One in Staffanstorp and the other in Olofstrom. If either of those are near you and you're interested, PM me and I'll send ya some info.

Franco


----------



## Locke (Feb 9, 2010)

Follow up on what's happening:

I went to London Shootfighters and tried out thai boxing. It absoultely feels like something I could get in to, though I must say I was a bit disappointed by the class itself. The gym looked great, people were friendly, and we had a good one hour workout, but the one instructor for more than 20 people mostly handed out warmup exercises, some combos to be performed by yourself and some one on one combos. If I'd come there with no idea what so ever about the basic stances, punches and kicks I don't think I would have liked it much, and some people were in that state, doing their best impressions of the instructors move without coming anywhere near it.

The instructor did give individuals some attention when we worked on the combos, but in total it can't have been much more than a minute or two per person. Is this all to be expected? Are my expectations just too high?

Nevertheless, I'm definitely going for some form of martial arts training. Feeling that your body actually already does more that you knew after a good warm up and stretching is very rewarding, as was getting to kick someone in the stomach. =)

Next up is trying out Weng Chun Kung Fu!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 10, 2010)

28 is not too late. I started (again) when I was 32. I have been at it for a full year now and I am in better shape then I have been for a long time.


----------



## arnuld (Feb 10, 2010)

Locke said:


> ..SNIP....
> I picture a bunch of 18 year old boys with much greater stamina and flexibility as the typical other beginners.
> 
> The second is one you've surely heard too often before: "Which one?". I don't think I'd enjoy grappling,
> ...



Starting late ?  I am 29 and i think I am starting late and I also think my 3 years into training will be equal to the 9 years training of those 18 years young-bloods you are talking about. Martial-Arts is not only about fighting.

Regarding which one, I advise you to find a good Master, rather than finding your favorite art. Whether your fundamentally correct master teaches Judo, Krav-Maga, Tai Chi or even some ancient forgotten Martial-Art, he will make you so strong at the basics that you will thanks him for all of your life. Remember what Yip Man said: *its difficult for a good student to find a good master and its more difficult for a good master to find a good student.*


----------



## yak sao (Feb 11, 2010)

There was a thread on here a few weeks ago asking what our regrets were. Almost everyone said they wish they had started sooner.

So you're 28.....good Lord willing you'll be 29, then 30 etc. Will you not be a better you at 29,30......practicing MA than you would be without?


----------



## bradtash (Mar 5, 2010)

hey mate,

first of all, i will say what everyone has said your never too old to start anything.... my biggest fear walking into a martial arts class was my weight, once i worked up enough courage after 4 years of delaying it i wondered my i had not started earlier. what i am getting at is you delay these things for whatever reason but once you start all of your fears will be put aside.

anyway, with the muay thai class. i have been to a class like that before, i felt hopeless the instructor didnt give me the time of day and only showed an interest in me when i worked the mitts with him for 5 minutes then that was it. then the next lesson things changed, i guess he was testing me to see if i was serious. it depends on the size of the class as to how long you will be "worked with individually" however you will get your technique going soon, once you do everything will flow nicely.
however, if after a couple mpre lessons the instructor is like that. i personally would leave. i went to a wing chun class 3 times, each lesson the instructor was behind the counter folding shirts and doing paperwork while another student lead the class. i left and never looked back, and am glad even knowing i am still very interested in learning wing chun one day (through another instructor).
as for other choices, the list goes on forever but it depends on what is near you and what grabs your attention. IMO for punching and kicking with out any holds chockes and locks muay thai is great however if you want add these look for Hapkido or ju jitsu or something similar to those.
welcome to the site and welcome to the addicting world of martial arts.


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 22, 2010)

28? All good. Not too late.

You're in London? Awesome. In additon to all the good ideas so far, you might want to look into weapons training to round out your education. Filipino Martial Arts are often a good way for that. I'll pimp my own art as well, since London is home to the Boar's Tooth Fight School. Dave Rawlings is a badass with regards to Historical European Martial Arts: http://fightmedieval.com/
The nice thing about HEMA is the unarmed defences against knives are particularly good, and useful for any MAist. Many modern systems are woefully ignorant about the realities of bladed weapons and how to deal with them, so this would be an ideal adjuct for self-defence.

Good luck in your search!

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 22, 2010)

Locke said:


> Follow up on what's happening:
> 
> If I'd come there with no idea what so ever about the basic stances, punches and kicks I don't think I would have liked it much, and some people were in that state, doing their best impressions of the instructors move without coming anywhere near it.



LOL you obviously didnt see me when i started shotokan sept 2009. believe me I was that person you describe. I didnt know a THING about shotokan and hardly anything about mA. as for doing the moves? Fish out of water. No. Worse than that.

didnt even know i was good til i won that tournament in dec with the goldmedal after i learned the stuff for it .



yak sao said:


> There was a thread on here a few weeks ago asking what our regrets were. Almost everyone said they wish they had started sooner.



i dont - i feel if i started sooner i wouldnt have appreciated it as much.


----------



## TheLegend731 (Jul 27, 2010)

Seems like you're into stand up fights. I'd recommend Muay Thai or Sanda. Depending on which school you find, you may find them to be too harsh, which they can be, or just right. Good luck.

About the age thing though, for your goals you have nothing at all to be worried about. By your description after a few months you should be seeing incredible breakthroughs as long as you're constantly pushing yourself. The first few weeks may be torture though, but they will be rewarding.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 31, 2010)

First of all 28 is not late!! I have had Senior students starting (white belt) anywhere from 65-80 years old!! Its never too late to begin a lifestyle. 

I would suggest a credible MMA Gym, or a compitent Kenpo/Kempo Dojo to fit the list of reasons you have given. (although im probably biased about Kenpo) 

I encourage you on this new journey, and remember....the road to black belt is only the Half-way mark!! 

And if you need anything feel free to contact me or post here on MT for some help!!

My humble yet ignorant .02 cents, 

Chris 




Locke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I guess you've heard all sorts of beginners questions already, I hope that you still can take a minute to give some guidance to another. As the title says, I'm a 28 year old male that has recently started thinking about taking up some martial art. I'm in good general shape though not very flexible, and have no previous experience of martial arts training.
> 
> ...


----------

